# Man O War Virtue Lonsdale Cigar Review - Exceptional



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have so much respect for this company. All of their lines are of the highest quality smokes on the market. The burn and draw are always the bes...

Read the full review here: Man O War Virtue Lonsdale Cigar Review - Exceptional


----------

